# did girl hobbits have hairy feet?



## j0n4th4n (Dec 31, 2002)

i know this question might seem like it belongs in 'bag end' but anyway..

is it ever mentioned wether hobbit women had hairy feet? or did they shave them? or not have any hair growing there at all?


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 31, 2002)

i believe that they had hairy feet  , kinda weird though  !

Thôl


----------



## Àngrist (Dec 31, 2002)

They most likely had hair on their feet, and they probably didn't care enough to groom themselves.


----------



## Sarah (Dec 31, 2002)

yes, all hobbits have hairy feet and leathery soles.


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 31, 2002)

> is it ever mentioned wether hobbit women had hairy feet? or did they shave them? or not have any hair growing there at all?



Hey!!      
I can't stop laughing!Shave them?Did they have Philips and other mark's machines for?


----------



## Chymaera (Jan 1, 2003)

Of course their feet have thick leathery soles and thick warm brown curly hair. The girls just fuss with their foot hair a little more then the boys

I think that the Girl hobbits would be concerned if they *didn't* have hairy feet.


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 1, 2003)

I suppose they did, but not as much as the male Hobbits. And perhaps the female (or more feminine male) Hobbits braided their foot-hairs!


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Jan 1, 2003)

how could they shave them? they didn't have the right items to make razors like we have these days. what would they use?


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 1, 2003)

Knives maybe?


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *Knives maybe? *



lol. ouch!


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jan 2, 2003)

not ouch if you do i carefully


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 2, 2003)

> not ouch if you do i carefully



Yes,or someone else do it for you.
Imagine a little male dwarf...shaving his wife's legs.


----------

